# Just HOW POWERFUL is blender!



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 12, 2011)

Please, this is a free program given to the public. Look at what can be achieved with it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Yp7II3XjW0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5Xf7XrNWnA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AiLyQWXjIg&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8eV9XMr7Gc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WruTNnF6Ztg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/user/pyrohmstr#p/u

REAL TIME: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVkOAoiONdk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pc9JWYuUa2o

I'm not very good, I can make simple water animations etc, I'm still learning. Also feel free to post any of your creations made in a 3D Model/Animation Program. 

Blender: www.blender.org/

Blender art gallery, some really amazing stuff here: http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/gallery/art-gallery/

Tutorials :

http://www.blender.org/education-help/tutorials/

Some Blender "Art".


----------



## musek (Jan 12, 2011)

I agree - blender is a golden little software. Being free and using just ~20megs on HDD it's capabilities are tremendous. 
Here's an example of one of my creations in early stadium and finished.

I really recommend trying it yourself.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 12, 2011)

musek said:


> I really recommend trying it yourself.



I have it, though I'm not exactly the best at it. The best I can make is simple water inflows etc, and I even made a simple blender game where you control a ball and go over jumps and hit soft bodies etc. 

And WOW, those look awesome!! Are there any tutorials on how to make things like that!


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 12, 2011)

Quite a few cool blender phsyics demos here http://www.youtube.com/user/pyrohmstr#p/u


----------



## musek (Jan 12, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> And WOW, those look awesome!! Are there any tutorials on how to make things like that!
> -PIC-


Well, just basic modeling really + few photos of Golden Gate itself. Webz are full of blender tutorials, plus it have totally awesome documentation.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 12, 2011)

I once made this, it rendered something like 500 photos so I can play them in stop motion. It looks like the moon reflecting off the water at night. I don't know how to create awesome sauce water like you did up there. :/


----------



## Over_Lord (Jan 12, 2011)

Do you need coding knowledge for Blender??

And Blender is an opensource alternative for which of the following applications:

1. Photoshop
or
2. Maya/3Ds etc


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 12, 2011)

Python does the coding. You can get lots of plugins, I think. I think it can be used with those programs aswell. For games, the engine does coding for physics etc. You set the buttons and how fast/slow the type of it. If you want it to be a fluid etc, its very flexible to work with. It has a small learning curve to do simple things, but the hard things take a while.


----------



## musek (Jan 12, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I once made this, it rendered something like 500 photos so I can play them in stop motion. It looks like the moon reflecting off the water at night. I don't know how to create awesome sauce water like you did up there. :/



It's a matter of good material for water surface AND lightning in the scene.



thunderising said:


> Do you need coding knowledge for Blender??



No, you don't need coding knowledge, but you can write scripts in Python language.



thunderising said:


> And Blender is an opensource alternative for which of the following applications:
> 
> 1. Photoshop
> or
> 2. Maya/3Ds etc



Maya/3Ds etc.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone else want to share there creations?


----------



## musek (Jan 12, 2011)

Doh...
Simple Lineage ][ game tribute
Some abstraction
Learning some basic modeling 

I've lost most of my works due to HDD failure which happened 2 days before planned backup. :/


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah, I really like Blender, but I only really do the game engine stuff.

Of course I haven't really been able to do anything lately because they're in between versions and constantly changing names and whatnot.... It'll have to wait.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 13, 2011)

You are only limited in Blender by a lack of knowledge of how to use it or your imagination.
That is one of the reasons I keep the release thread up to date as best I can.
It's one of the finest examples of excellence in open source software.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 13, 2011)

This is preatty cool, it would be even cooler once I learn it

Just downloaded it, hopefully I can have something for yall.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 13, 2011)

haha when i first read this and saw youtube links i thought we were talking about will it blend


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 13, 2011)

My interface looks nothing like this and my middle mouse button doesn't do what it does for him? Can I assign buttons. 

Yeah I thought it was Will it Blend links too lol.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2011)

yea i first started learning 3d with Blender but quickly moved on to Maya as the work flow was more intuitive and faster that said Blender is great software just in my opinion the UI and interface needs to be streamlined and revamped alot before ill use it again. Over all it is some pretty powerful software.


----------



## JATownes (Jan 13, 2011)

This look very slick.  going to have to give this a shot.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 13, 2011)

The learning curve for Blender is steep. Not so much from the applications standpoint, but just learning all the things that are involved with 3D modelling, rendering and animation.
Don't give up. It's worth the adventure.

I sense more post coming soon to GS and P&W.


----------



## musek (Jan 13, 2011)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> yea i first started learning 3d with Blender but quickly moved on to Maya as the work flow was more intuitive and faster that said Blender is great software just in my opinion the UI and interface needs to be streamlined and revamped alot before ill use it again. Over all it is some pretty powerful software.



Well, in latest versions the interface changed a lot. You can try it now just to see the advancements that have been made.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 13, 2011)

Yes the new interface is much more inviting and looks more classy. Seems easier imo aswell.


----------



## musek (Jan 13, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> Yes the new interface is much more inviting and looks more classy. *Seems easier imo aswell*.



For me it's hard to get over it. I was used to the old one too much I guess. 
And the fact is, that lately I'm not doing too much in 3d anymore. Also last time I've used 3dsmax...


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm looking into cool programs to make games like Blender, 3DS Max etc, ShIva Engine. These are all cool. It would be awesome if Crysis made the Cryengine 2 Editor a program such as Blender. Imagine, all those pretty graphics in realtime, no time to bake/ render or animate!!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 13, 2011)

i keep up to date on blender musek in some cases im forced to use it for certain game engines to import and export models because i absolutely HATE 3ds max and how it works. That said yes theyve improved but still not enough for me to bother switching over the next full revision might give me reason to as by then the interface will probably be further streamlined to better suit me without requiring to mess with a shit ton of settings to get it up and running as i need it. Its one of the reasons i love MAYA i was able to customize every aspect of the interface and tools i use to better suit my work flow and it only took me 2 mins to do and to top that off its a tiny file i can just drag and drop to any Maya install and presto my layout is back regardless of maya version


----------



## douglatins (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree that will blend some serious stuff
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_S8sxpK4_iA


----------

